# Wood Firmwares v1.49



## Another World (Jun 21, 2012)

Wood has received an update that addresses a cluster size issue and some compatibility fixes. Please see the change log for more information.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> 'inazuma eleven 2 - feuersturm (germany)' fixed.
> 'murder on the titanic' fixed.
> 'inazuma eleven 2 - eissturm (germany)' fixed.
> 'pokemon conquest (usa, australia)' fixed.
> big games on cards with small cluster size hangs fixed






Wood R4 v1.49 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.49 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.49 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Snailface (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought the Goblin would wait until b&w2 for his next update for sure.
Maybe he wants the big pokeupdate to be a nice even number like 1.50 for ceremonial reasons. 

Speaking of ceremonies, where is the fantasy poetry with new Wood releases AW? I miss those.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh, you fantastic Goblin! I had the same thought in terms of waiting as Snailface, but I can't complain. I'll have to update next time I actually shut off my DS.


----------



## Another World (Jun 21, 2012)

Snailface said:


> Speaking of ceremonies, where is the fantasy poetry with new Wood releases AW? I miss those.



just haven't had the time for them. perhaps at some point in the future.

-another world


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update ywg.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 21, 2012)

Another World said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of ceremonies, where is the fantasy poetry with new Wood releases AW? I miss those.
> ...


You should make a compilation of all them poetry and post them as a feature, just an idea 



> 'pokemon conquest (usa, australia)' fixed.


Ohh yeah boy


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 21, 2012)

Another World said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of ceremonies, where is the fantasy poetry with new Wood releases AW? I miss those.
> ...


I came here to ask the same thing. Were you the one writing them, AW? I was under the impression it was YWG.


----------



## raystriker (Jun 21, 2012)

pokemon conquest here i come!!




Edit-don't you think if wood had real time features I it would be the best firmware?


----------



## 324atk (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a question. I downloaded Pokemon Conquest and an AP patch (yar) and it worked on Wood v1.48. Does this update mean it will run w/o the AP patch? Thanks


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 21, 2012)

324atk said:


> I have a question. I downloaded Pokemon Conquest and an AP patch (yar) and it worked on Wood v1.48. Does this update mean it will run w/o the AP patch? Thanks


That's exactly what it means, you can just run a clean, unpatched rom now. 

Good job as ever YWG, I guess there'll be a 1.50 update soon enough with the high demand for B2 and W2 fixes.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jun 21, 2012)

No poetry or story 
But alas thankyou


----------



## EyeZ (Jun 21, 2012)

YWG never lets us down, thank you YWG you're a star!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 21, 2012)

Damn this is helpful


----------



## Rydian (Jun 21, 2012)

inb4 "This plays the new pokemon does it run on my R4-III Hyper Plus King"?


----------



## Dann Woolf (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh goody, now to put this on my four micro SD cards.


----------



## MichaelHunt (Jun 21, 2012)

I tried putting this on my R4 and it just says loading  I have a R4 Gold Pro (http://www.r4i-gold.com/en/download/skin/2012/0115/281.html) when ever i use the update it just gets stuck on the loading screen am i doing something wrong


----------



## pilladoll (Jun 21, 2012)

MichaelHunt said:


> I tried putting this on my R4 and it just says loading  I have a R4 Gold Pro (http://www.r4i-gold....2/0115/281.html) when ever i use the update it just gets stuck on the loading screen am i doing something wrong



maybe you'll need to format your SD card.

Thanks for the upgrade, YWG & AW!!!


----------



## kineticUk (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks ywg


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 22, 2012)

MichaelHunt said:


> I tried putting this on my R4 and it just says loading  I have a R4 Gold Pro (http://www.r4i-gold....2/0115/281.html) when ever i use the update it just gets stuck on the loading screen am i doing something wrong



This Wood firmware only supports both the original R4 and R4i Gold(r4ids.cn), your R4 Gold Pro is not supported.


----------



## ICCAFSN (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks! I'm going to put this on my R4 soon. I noticed that a version for the R4iDSN was released today as well, but not one for the R4i Gold 3DS. Is the R4i Gold 3DS version released by someone else (e.g. the R4ids.cn team)?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 22, 2012)

ICCAFSN said:


> Thanks! I'm going to put this on my R4 soon. I noticed that a version for the R4iDSN was released today as well, but not one for the R4i Gold 3DS. Is the R4i Gold 3DS version released by someone else (e.g. the R4ids.cn team)?


The R4i Gold version is released on their official site.
http://r4ids.cn/
It's never really been mentioned when Wood updates.


----------



## MichaelHunt (Jun 22, 2012)

haha i got  the correct firmware update from the official site of my r4i gold pro. -___- it now got an error code haha oh well playing on my 3ds. So i can fix it buy changing the firmware in a older model DS right?


----------



## EyeZ (Jun 22, 2012)

MichaelHunt said:


> haha i got  the correct firmware update from the official site of my r4i gold pro. -___- it now got an error code haha oh well playing on my 3ds. So i can fix it buy changing the firmware in a older model DS right?



Yes you need to run the update file on a DS/Lite


----------



## MichaelHunt (Jun 22, 2012)

eyes said:


> MichaelHunt said:
> 
> 
> > haha i got  the correct firmware update from the official site of my r4i gold pro. -___- it now got an error code haha oh well playing on my 3ds. So i can fix it buy changing the firmware in a older model DS right?
> ...


thank you so much


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 22, 2012)

WOOD R4 V1.49 for r4i gold(r4ids.cn) has been released by www.r4ids.cn.
Just go to www.r4ids.cn and have a look.


----------



## Pheinte (Jun 22, 2012)

tranfeer said:


> WOOD R4 V1.49 for r4i gold(r4ids.cn) has been released by www.r4ids.cn.
> Just go to www.r4ids.cn and have a look.


Yay, finally!


----------



## Attila13 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the update! As always, great job!


----------



## ShadowtearX (Jun 23, 2012)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.49
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.49
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.49


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## arogance1 (Jun 23, 2012)

So, I have a R4i gold, a proper one from r4ids.cn

Using it on a DSi XL

Which version of Wood do I need?
The original Wood R4, or WoodR4iDSN


----------



## jurassicplayer (Jun 23, 2012)

arogance1 said:


> So, I have a R4i gold, a proper one from r4ids.cn


The one from the website you already typed out.


----------



## arogance1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Whats the difference between the two?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 23, 2012)

The one from r4ids.cn will run on your cart (as it's modified from the base version YWG puts out, via an agreement between him and that team).


----------



## tranfeer (Jun 24, 2012)

WOOD R4 V1.49 for R4i Gold(r4ids.cn) can be downloaded here:
www.r4ids.cn &
http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/flashcart-files/download-wood-r4-for-r4i-gold-r4ids-149-f29514.html


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Jun 25, 2012)

I have the very first original r4 , and wood r4 works just fine, however i am curious if it would work on the new ''upgrade'' r4 originals which support sdhc?


Can some give me a list of r4's that are compatible with the wood kernel?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 25, 2012)

The original R4.
The R4i Gold from R4iDS.CN
The R4i Gold from R4iDSN.COM
No others.

http://gbatemp.net/t290097-which-flash-cart-should-i-get


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Jun 26, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The original R4.
> The R4i Gold from R4iDS.CN
> The R4i Gold from R4iDSN.COM
> No others.
> ...



So will the ''original'' r4 that now supports sd hc cards ( but still only works for fat and ds lites)  work with wood? Sorry if that falls into the whole '' original r4'' category I just want to make sure.

Also is it hard to tell clones from real ones? I have gotten some for very good prices and it am unsure if they are clones.

Well to be honest even if they were i don't think it matters at this point since they work just fine with wood, and don't give any problems and have had them for almost 1.5 years.  Are there clones that work just as good as the originals?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 26, 2012)

The original R4 does not support SDHC.
A cart does not need to have an "SDHC" label to support SDHC.  Most carts don't bother labeling it because it's a given, all modern carts do it.

If it's ANYTHING, ANYTHING ANYTHING ANYYYYYYTHIIIING more than "R4 Revolution For DS", it's a clone.
R4i-whatever?  Clone.  R4-SDHC?  Clone.  R4-III?  Clone.  R4 Pro King?  Clone.

*The only R4 "clones" that work with Wood now are the two I linked.*  Others that have Wood support are using an old version (back when it was open-source), you don't want that.

Not all clones are bad, the two I linked have proper support... but it's often recommended that you just don't get an R4 at all since there's WAY more clones than decent carts out there and you're likely to get tricked into getting a bad one.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Jun 26, 2012)

Rydian said:


> The original R4 does not support SDHC.
> A cart does not need to have an "SDHC" label to support SDHC.  Most carts don't bother labeling it because it's a given, all modern carts do it.
> 
> If it's ANYTHING, ANYTHING ANYTHING ANYYYYYYTHIIIING more than "R4 Revolution For DS", it's a clone.
> ...



Hm, the r4's and would seem like the most convenient software to use though. Acekard is ok but honestly i did not notice them being a whole lot better than r4's and they are twice the price generally.

What do you think of r4i3d? It uses wood but like you said this one uses an outdated one ( 1.45 seems to be the ''newest'' one) .

I wanted to stick to an r4 that had proper constant  ( new) support from wood seeing as it seems to be the one that updates things more faster than others from what i see?

Would you rate the supercardDStwo the ''best'' card? It seems it pretty much had all sorts of functions and uses but its the most expensive. My only concern about the supercarddstwo is how ''easy'' it is to maneveur in the interface


----------



## Rydian (Jun 26, 2012)

The Ak2i and R4i Gold with wood support are often the same price, and the Acekard has AKAIO, which shares the same base as Wood, in fact Wood can use AKAIO skins, that's how similar they are from a use standpoint.

I have already told you what is and is not good involving the "R4" name.  If you want to buy a shit cart, don't come back here with issues because you WILL get told to buy a good one instead.

The R4i3D does not have Wood support.  That should be obvious seeing as it stopped getting updates a few versions ago.

The DSTwo has the most features, yes.  It can do things that other carts cannot, and often plays games right when they come out without needing an update.

All the modern flash carts have easy-to-use interfaces.  The days of pre-R4 models are dead.  All flash carts let you dra-and-drop some .NDS ROMs and browse them in a list and press the A button to play them and shit like that.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Jun 26, 2012)

My only concern about acekards is that its akaio firmware takes months to release a new one?

I have an acekard2i and it still has 1.8.9  which i believe seems to be the newest one. And that was released around 6 months ago, so its uncompatible with some new up to date things. Unlike wood which seem to have more recent updates

I don't care so other facy feature on the cards. I just wanted another ''real'' r4 card that works in a similar fashion as my original. The only thing i mostly cared about was sdhc support seeing as the old originals ones won't take more than 2 gb which today is really not much at all ( and gets filled fast).

I took a look at the links you posted above and i believe from 1 of them it links me to ''sellers'' so would this one support the newest wood ( and future updated wood) from the original post? I am assuming this one is not a clone? http://www.slickgate.com/r4idsn-revolution-for-3ds-nds-lite-ndsi-ndsi-xl-141-compatible_p1328.html


----------



## Rydian (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah AKAIO's been slow to update lately, but considering the alternative R4 clones often haven't been updated in years...

Anyways yes that's one of the carts with official Wood support.


----------



## Skyhigh_ (Jun 26, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Yeah AKAIO's been slow to update lately, but considering the alternative R4 clones often haven't been updated in years...
> 
> Anyways yes that's one of the carts with official Wood support.



Thank you for your replies and assistance.

The card I linked you to says it works with only 1.4.3 and lower, which to me does not really matter since i don't really use my dsi ( and its not even updated).

However i would like to buy something up to date , any idea if the offical r4 carts like the one i link you recently have any 1.4.4 support or are those just all clones?


----------



## Rydian (Jun 26, 2012)

The shop's page is outdated, both carts support DSi 1.4.4 and the latest 3DS firmware.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2012)

I suggest if you are looking to buy an R4i Gold, buy it from here. Nds-Card.com is GBAtemp official sponsor, so buying from them supports the Temp!


----------



## KenYouCatchemall (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok so i had the same problem as the user at the begining of this post. i have been running wood on my r4i gold for about 3 years now, when i put on the new 1.49 my ds boots but just stays stuck on the load screen. if i remove the menu file that is in the rar  file and put on the old menu it loads fine???????? Now here comes the fun stuff......with the 1.49 update on the card and the menu file that was origanaly on the card i can play Black 2 but Lego Batman 2 and pokemon conquest won't load. If i remove that menu file and put on the one prior to the 1.49 update Lego batman and pokemon conquest will load but Pokemon Black 2 won't. Does this make any sence to any one???????? The card has the R4i tag revolution for ds on the sticker gold and black in color, website on the card is www.r4ids.com. I have never had a problem with flashing or updating before can anyone help for once i am lost.......


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 26, 2012)

KenYouCatchemall said:


> , website on the card is www.r4ids.com.




I am guessing that is your problem. I do not think wood officialy supports that card. The websites for the R4 gold cards should be:
www.r4idsn.com - supported directly by YWG
www.r4ids.cn - supported indirectly by YWG

I would stick with the updates from their website. If a game doesn't work search for a patch or wait for them to release an update. Alternatively try YSMenu there are lots of links to it on this site.


----------



## KenYouCatchemall (Jun 26, 2012)

Mantis41 said:


> KenYouCatchemall said:
> 
> 
> > , website on the card is www.r4ids.com.
> ...


If wood is not supported how have i been running it on yhe card for the past two years? Like i said i have been able to flash the card and update allthe software up untill the 1.49 came out if it diddn't support wood i'm sure i would have hada problem quite a while ago.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 26, 2012)

KenYouCatchemall said:


> If wood is not supported how have i been running it on yhe card for the past two years? Like i said i have been able to flash the card and update allthe software up untill the 1.49 came out if it diddn't support wood i'm sure i would have hada problem quite a while ago.


Perhaps that card was blocked in the last update.


----------



## KenYouCatchemall (Jun 26, 2012)

Mantis41 said:


> KenYouCatchemall said:
> 
> 
> > If wood is not supported how have i been running it on yhe card for the past two years? Like i said i have been able to flash the card and update allthe software up untill the 1.49 came out if it diddn't support wood i'm sure i would have hada problem quite a while ago.
> ...


 so its possable after 2-3 years they decided to block the card? Also note this works fine on my 3ds as well


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2012)

KenYouCatchemall said:


> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> > KenYouCatchemall said:
> ...


Yes, it is possible. Also YWG is just one guy (right?) and quite possibly didn't know that card was using his kernel until recently.
Why not just buy an R4i Gold that actually has official support for Wood R4?


----------



## KenYouCatchemall (Jun 26, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> KenYouCatchemall said:
> 
> 
> > Mantis41 said:
> ...


 thats what i'm thinking now. What about the 3ds cards it as r4-sdhc as the web address but i have not figured out how to update that one it seems to have a different os on it and the wifi updates say its up to date


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2012)

KenYouCatchemall said:


> thats what i'm thinking now. What about the 3ds cards it as r4-sdhc as the web address but i have not figured out how to update that one it seems to have a different os on it and the wifi updates say its up to date


The only clones that support Wood are; R4iDSN from http://www.r4idsn.com/ and R4i Gold from http://www.r4ids.cn/.
All the others do not officially support it.


----------



## KenYouCatchemall (Jun 26, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> KenYouCatchemall said:
> 
> 
> > thats what i'm thinking now. What about the 3ds cards it as r4-sdhc as the web address but i have not figured out how to update that one it seems to have a different os on it and the wifi updates say its up to date
> ...


 so i have been looking at the sites of where to buy retailers on the r4ids.cn site and all of them show  boxes and cards like mine with the .com address not .cn where can i find the cards with the .cn address!


----------



## AceWarhead (Jun 26, 2012)

KenYouCatchemall said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > KenYouCatchemall said:
> ...


http://www.nds-card.com/
Official GBATemp sponser!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 26, 2012)

KenYouCatchemall said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > KenYouCatchemall said:
> ...


Right here on nds-card.com, nds-card is gbatemp's official sponsor.


----------



## KenYouCatchemall (Jun 26, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> KenYouCatchemall said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


 yea the 3ds card on this site i have as well as my r4i card again all the cards and boxes have the .com address not the.cn these are the cards i own. If they are not supported how are they sold there as supported cards?


----------



## KenYouCatchemall (Jun 26, 2012)

Got it.


----------



## KenYouCatchemall (Jun 27, 2012)

One last note i can get pokemon black 2 to work on my card if i put on the original menu that is r4i revolution for ds and it has the web address www.r4ds.cn on the screen but nothing else works but black 2. The gba temp menu will play every thing but black 2 if it was not supported would i not be able to play black 2? Or was i just lucky and found a loophole in the programing???


----------



## Rydian (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds like you got a black 2 ROM that was already modified to remove the AP.


----------



## KenYouCatchemall (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes and no i had a clean rom then patched it. its a screwed up sinario i have never had problems before.


----------



## Alzoids (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry if there is a better place to put this, will this firmware work on my R4i Gold Plus?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

Alzoids said:


> Sorry if there is a better place to put this, will this firmware work on my R4i Gold Plus?


Unlikely.


----------



## tranfeer (Jul 4, 2012)

Alzoids said:


> Sorry if there is a better place to put this, will this firmware work on my R4i Gold Plus?


It can only support r4i gold released by www.r4ids.cn and r4idsn released by www.r4idsn.com.


----------



## Alzoids (Jul 5, 2012)

tranfeer said:


> Alzoids said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if there is a better place to put this, will this firmware work on my R4i Gold Plus?
> ...



Ah. Well darn. Thanks!


----------

